# Machining help needed!



## electromage (May 12, 2010)

I'm trying to build some LED cabinet lights, and I have the electronics worked out, but I need someone to machine some housings from Aluminum. I have a fairly basic design, but my cabinet designer wants something in his hand. Can anyone help me out? I can ship stock.


----------



## jch79 (May 12, 2010)

A more accurate description (dimensions, etc.) might get you more replies here.

Also, contacting a local machine shop is always an option - AFAIK, there are a lot of shops that will do small-run parts, albeit for a price.


----------



## electromage (May 12, 2010)

Well if it helps, they will be about 60mm diameter, and 50mm deep. My design is two parts that should be easy to turn down from rod stock, that will screw together.

I will ask around locally, but I figured with all of the amazing work people were turning out here, someone wouldn't have any trouble doing this.

I'd like four fixtures (eight pieces). This is probably too small even for a "small" run for most shops. I'm looking for someone with a small shop or even a lathe in their garage who could spend a few hours on this.


----------



## 1917 (May 26, 2010)

Send a print and I will get you a quote.


----------

